# Americans on the moved



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So you are planning on buying a BOL maybe you can use this information, counties that are at the moment loosing people maybe the ones to get a homestead for cheap, I have look into some foreclosures and there are some great deals out there for the price of a new vehicle or less, who knows.
Here's where Americans are moving to and from.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/heres-where-americans-moving-143550855.html


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

By careful, the reasons that people are moving out maybe because of a serious problem that even a prepper would not want. As an example; the reason for people moving out of Texas (numerous counties on the list) could be because of the drought and lack of water.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Dang. Forsyth County, Georgia is in the top 15! When I went to high school there, the two main industries were chicken farms and beef cattle. Now it's a bedroom community for Atlanta.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

From the list in the article of Texas counties:

Loving County-population 82 (2010) 94(2013) is in far West Texas. There's not really anything there but oil, and it is a flat desert.
Kenedy County- population 416 (2010) is located in South Texas on the Coast. The King Ranch covers a large part of the county.
Floyd County- population 6646 (2010) is located in the Panhandle east of Plainview. Roughly 20% of the population lives below the poverty line. I suspect farming is the major occupation and it is as flat as Hale county to its west.
Presidio County- Located along the border with Mexico in the Trans-Pecos. There are no permanent streams in the county.
Castro County- Located in the Panhandle northwest of Plainview.
Cochran County- Located on the New Mexico border on the high plains.
Hudspeth County- Is the county directly east of El Paso County.

All of these counties had median household incomes much lower than the US median of $51,000. I think the *best* I saw was in the low 30s with most in the low 20s. What these low incomes indicate to me is that there is a huge dividing line between the haves and the have nots. That generally means there are no high wage jobs nor any prospects of any. The landowners do relatively well by local standards by either farming or ranching, or in the case of Loving County, by oil royalties. The rest struggle to survive at low wages and leave as soon as they can. Two of the 9 counties in the Trans-Pecos region make the list along with Loving County bordering the Pecos. There are potable water issues in these areas. The three Panhandle counties probably get their water from the Ogallala Aquifer which is in decline. There's not much in Kenedy County besides the King Ranch, and they're using fewer and fewer cowboys as they become more efficient in operations.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Marcus said:


> Hudspeth County- Is the county directly east of El Paso County.


I lived in Hudspeth County at one time. It's in the Chihuahua Desert. The gullies through there are a major thoroughfare for illegal aliens coming over the border, and for "gully-washers" during the rainy season that make the gullies impassable torrents. Most of the time, though, it's just desert. Most of the county is a really long drive around through another county from the Hudspeth county seat, so the sheriff only came out if he really had to....like to investigate the occasional murder or stolen car that ended up torched out in the middle of nowhere. It was home to a hard-bitten crowd of independents, and resembled nothing more than the Wild West.

It's the place they're talking about when you see the ads for "20 acres of Texas land for $100 an acre!" What they don't tell you is a well would cost over $50,000 out there. Most people have a water tap in town and pay a monthly bill to go fill up their water tank every week.

Incredibly beautiful, desolate place where you can be as independent as any place I know in the lower 48, but it's a dry and thirsty land where there is no water.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Upper Michigan has been low in population forever. It has 15 counties with a total population of about 300,000. Six counties have less than 10,000. The towns are small. Only one is over 20,000. Only two are over 10,000. Delta County has been losing population. It's difficult to sell a house there so it's a good place to relocate to. If I was moving there I'd look at a bunch of $60,000 houses and put in a bid of $45,000 one at a time until someone accepted it. 

It wouldn't be hard to find a cabin with a well that has water coming right from Lake Michigan or Lake Superior. The weather is cold and snowy but you could still grow potatoes, carrots, corn and other crops. You're also very far from anything resembling a major population center. If you're in Garden, Michigan you're 155 miles from Green Bay, 306 from Saginaw, Michigan, and 400 miles from Minneapolis . There are only small towns in lower Michigan in the northern half of the state.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BillS said:


> Upper Michigan has been low in population forever. It has 15 counties with a total population of about 300,000. Six counties have less than 10,000. The towns are small. Only one is over 20,000. Only two are over 10,000. Delta County has been losing population. It's difficult to sell a house there so it's a good place to relocate to. If I was moving there I'd look at a bunch of $60,000 houses and put in a bid of $45,000 one at a time until someone accepted it.
> 
> It wouldn't be hard to find a cabin with a well that has water coming right from Lake Michigan or Lake Superior. The weather is cold and snowy but you could still grow potatoes, carrots, corn and other crops. You're also very far from anything resembling a major population center. If you're in Garden, Michigan you're 155 miles from Green Bay, 306 from Saginaw, Michigan, and 400 miles from Minneapolis . There are only small towns in lower Michigan in the northern half of the state.


The wife and I spent a summer and a winter vacation in the UP. We loved it. Most of the time we were in the city of Houghton to Copper Harbor area. I had considered it a retirement location. Copper Harbor is about as far from civilization as you could get. We noticed that most of the houses were vacant and appeared to be someones BOL or vacation home. The roads were only a lane and a half wide and required you to pull over if another car was coming. The land is semi hilly/mountainous with virgin woods.

We were in Houghton a week in the winter and it never stopped snowing 24/7. The hotel's parking lot was a few 4X4's with trailers and 100 snow mobiles. The city streets were almost totally snowmobiles and at night it was all snowmobiles. Our hotel was on the edge of the water and at night it was just one snowmobile after another going by at 100+ mph all night long.

I think the UP is a beautiful area and cheap to live there.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

One other thing about Loving County that I had forgotten about. It's about 20 miles from the WIPP (Waste Isolation Pilot Plant) where nuclear waste is to be permanently stored.


----------

